# About 6 weeks pregnant, heavy bleeding.....been to hospital & cervix is still closed



## Bunney

Hello All,

I am about 6 weeks pregnant and i started heavy bleeding yesterday :wacko:, we went to the hospital and they had a look and said my cervix is still tightly close and looks like the blood is coming from the Vagina lining, i was kept in for several hours for observation. They said it could be caused from having sex (which we did on the sunday :blush:) also i've had Colposcopy treatment (abnormal cells on my cervix cut away) in September which they also said could cause it.
Has anyone heard about this or gone thought it themselves?
I have to go back for a scan on the 19th Jan and to have a pregnancy test done again:sick:

I'm 26 and already had one baby, he is 14 months old and called Freddie x

Anne


----------



## littleblonde

Hi and welcome. Its a shame it can be under better circimstances. I cant relate exactly as i have never had colposcopy treatment. I have however bled in 2 pregnancys. This time i had red spotting between weeks 5 and 7. I then had a huge amount of red blood. I never had any pain or clots and my cervix was alwasy closed. That was all 24 weeks ago. I have also spotted after sex. Good luck for the 19th


----------



## Bunney

Thank you littleblonde, i'v ehad a lot of blood also but it is more like spotting now. I'm still feeling queasy and light headed like i was before......well, we'll just have to wait and see x


----------



## littlefornow

Any blood when you are pregnant is scary. When I was 10 weeks with my little girl, I got in the shower one morning to get ready for a doctor's appointment. I looked down and the tub was full of blood. I totally freaked. Fortunately and ultrasound an hour later showed my little one bouncing around like a ping pong ball and a huge blood clot in my uterus. The clot went away on its own and I did not have any more bleeding after that day. 

I hope things turn out well for you!


----------



## PinkChampagne

I too am 6weeks +2 days and have been spotting dark red blood to brown for the past 4 days but no cramping or discomfort. I have an early scan booked in 2 days when i will be 6+4.

Convinced that my symptoms are disappearing, but i think its all in my head. 3miscarriages and all were different.

Roll on Thursday. legs, fingers and toes crossed!


----------

